# Reece Family Auction???



## zoey829 (Aug 26, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has thier new mini home. I would love to see pics.

Also, where all the horses at the auction owned by the Reeces? If not what requirements had to be met for consignment??? Every horse was top notch and so corect it makes me wonder the tight restrictions for consignment.


----------



## mmmorgans (Aug 27, 2007)

Our 3 aren't home yet - transport left from Montana yesterday to go east - so we are really hoping to have ours home in 7 or 8 days!!!!

I'm not sure about the consignment details - probably best to email the folks at Reece Family Miniautures - I'm sure they could help answer your questions.


----------



## zoey829 (Aug 27, 2007)

I bet you cant wait!!!! I am so excited for you (and everyone). The horses are exceptional. I am def going next yr. I could kick myself, we only live less than 2 hrs away :ugh: But I didnt realize it until the day of the auction.


----------



## Walbon Acres (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't post pictures! (I am a computer idiot) I have my purchases home. You will have to go to Reese's web Page of the sale catalog to see pictures of my purchases. Mare and colt - Number 5 in the catalog. I also won the free filly!!!!!!!!!!! She is a buckskin weanling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Aug 27, 2007)

What! I am so jealous!!! You go!!! How are they now that they are home??? I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## mmmorgans (Aug 27, 2007)

Walbon Acres said:


> I can't post pictures! (I am a computer idiot) I have my purchases home. You will have to go to Reese's web Page of the sale catalog to see pictures of my purchases. Mare and colt - Number 5 in the catalog. I also won the free filly!!!!!!!!!!! She is a buckskin weanling!!!!!!!!!


Glad you have your purchases home - ours may be coming within a week!!!! OK - now I am jealous - we thought that we had 3 chances at the free filly - which is better odds than most things that a person enters - and we had a colt year so was just dying for a filly!!!!!!! Well - I am very happy for you - a buckskin filly - OK where are the pictures so that I can drool!!!!!! Who is she out of - etc. You are so lucky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MInx (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes! Pictures, especially of that Buckskin filly! Can you send to someone on here and let them post for you? Not me! Not talanted enough but anyone?

Maxine


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 28, 2007)

*Oh wow congrats on all your purchases!!Especially the win on the filly!!That has to be the best prize ever. Cant wait to see pics of your horses mmmorgan!!I know there were some nice ones I looked at the catalog and did mind shopping . Hope shipping goes well with everyones new babys. *


----------



## Walbon Acres (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't have the paper work yet on the buckskin filly so I don't know her breeding!!?? She is a very sweet filly and I think she has Buckaroo breeding (???). I never win anything so I was in a state of shock when they called out my number. I guess I should have gone over to the casino after that!!!!! LOL!!!!!!! If you want to see pictures of the mare & foal that I purchased go to Reese's web page and look at the sale catalog. She is No. 5.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! The sale catalogue doesn't show up for me.


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 3, 2007)

deleted


----------



## chandab (Sep 3, 2007)

Cyndi,

They are all very nice, but my favorite is Sierra, she's gorgeous.

Congratulations on your new girls.

Chanda



mmmorgans said:


> Our girls are home - a very long trip and they are a little confused about where they are - but home nonetheless!!!! I love all three fillies - they are all gorgeous fillies that could all walk into the show ring and turn some heads (IMO)!!!!!
> 
> They are all yearlings - here they are:
> 
> ...


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow! They are all beautiful - but sierra is my favorite too!




:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow! Sugar Plum is definitely my favorite.



:

Leia


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh I just love lil Miss shes gorgeous..I just love her i would be thrilled too


----------

